# Feathur - bugs and more bugs.



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

bug 1. http://forum.feathur.com/showthread.php?tid=469

bug 2: http://forum.feathur.com/showthread.php?tid=468

bug 3: http://forum.feathur.com/showthread.php?tid=470

*master and slave not connecting.*

*Node Free NoCostVPS
Server is currently unconnectable.*

*http://95.128.47.39/uptime.php
i noticed no uptime.php file*

all with default set ups and right keys.

but i had to replace uptime.php as that did not get installed do i did that then it still did not work with iptables installed by the installer for Feathur

i keep on thinking to buy it but they's bugs are system breaking.

all guilds followed.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 12, 2014)

So... Johnston is helping you troubleshoot this issue on their support forums and instead of getting it taken care of there you're bringing it over here now?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So... Johnston is helping you troubleshoot this issue on their support forums and instead of getting it taken care of there you're bringing it over here now?


i want to let people know of the bugs.

and if any of you guys can help?


----------



## dzchimpo (Feb 12, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So... Johnston is helping you troubleshoot this issue on their support forums and instead of getting it taken care of there you're bringing it over here now?


People considering a potential switch from Solus should be aware that serious bugs exist. Since he isnt actually asking for support over here, but providing information, is that an issue?


----------



## fisle (Feb 12, 2014)

Why do I have a feeling that these are Layer 8 problems..?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 12, 2014)

dzchimpo said:


> People considering a potential switch from Solus should be aware that serious bugs exist. Since he isnt actually asking for support over here, but providing information, is that an issue?


I guess the point I was trying to make was that I initially took his post as a "name and shame" style post. If it was a warning for other providers and users then I expected the title to be more "Major Bugs in Feathur" instead of the (in my opinion) put-down of a title "feathur bugs and more bugs". With the initial wording of the title the content of the post itself is mostly just "here's what I have problems with" and a subtle request for someone to take action and complain some more.


There's a lack of detail in his thread (he doesn't directly ask anyone here for help or if anyone here has had this issue, he just puts "this is what I have a problem with" then... well... end), and with what I've observed from his previous threads my interpretation was different than his intended message.


So, I apologize that I was being a bit snark (and I will admit, rude) with my comment there, but already worn down my patience.  I was annoyed.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 12, 2014)

Keep in mind that Feathur is still in development. That said, it's working just fine for BlueVM in production, so it's something with your setup.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> Keep in mind that Feathur is still in development. That said, it's working just fine for BlueVM in production, so it's something with your setup.


i use the default set up.

it works when local to master but i'm trying to set up a remote connection to the slave due to some update bugs.

default iptables set up by the CP

i had to replace the uptime.php i do not know why it's not connecting and the error log is not helping.


----------



## Mun (Feb 12, 2014)

can you wget the file from the master node?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

Mun said:


> can you wget the file from the master node?


yes


```
[[email protected] ~]# wget 95.128.47.39/uptime.php
--2014-02-12 10:19:24--  http://95.128.47.39/uptime.php
Connecting to 95.128.47.39:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: unspecified [text/html]
Saving to: `uptime.php'

    [ <=>                                   ] 423         --.-K/s   in 0s

2014-02-12 10:19:24 (33.8 MB/s) - `uptime.php' saved [423]

[[email protected] ~]#
```


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 12, 2014)

So, the way that Feathur determines if the node is connectable or not (thus if it's up or not) is by testing if it can connect via SSH to the node. SO, that suggests to me that the SSH keypair wasn't set up properly.


----------



## Mun (Feb 12, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> So, the way that Feathur determines if the node is connectable or not (thus if it's up or not) is by testing if it can connect via SSH to the node. SO, that suggests to me that the SSH keypair wasn't set up properly.


I have to agree.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

copied the key and still not working


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 12, 2014)

Calling it now - bad permissions.  I'm with fisle on this one - layer8 is the issue.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

so how do you fix this?


----------



## tchen (Feb 12, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> so how do you fix this?


Repo steps tend to help.  

BTW, "I installed it" tends not to be enough, for paid or open source.   Paid support will hand-hold you through the steps asking you to clarify how you got to the stage you're at, without being patronizing.  But since you're coming at it as a free/community user directly from a git pull, no one is going to do that with you.

You should at least enable 'display_errors' in your php.ini and/or break out xDebug.  If you actually hit a real bug and not just some setup issue, file a Issue on github with the repo steps and error message.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

i do not know how my setup is wrong i got a centos 6 openvz and just stright away installed the master and tried to add the slave also installed per instructions.


----------



## tchen (Feb 12, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> i do not know how my setup is wrong _*i got a centos 6 openvz*_ and just stright away installed the master and tried to add the slave also installed per instructions.


Let's back up a bit.  What do you mean you *have* a centos openvz?  Are you trying to install the slave on a VPS?

 



> NOTICE: This Feathur installer is designed to run on a physical node. It is not recommended to install this ontop of a VPS or on top of an existing node.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

tchen said:


> Let's back up a bit.  What do you mean you *have* a centos openvz?  Are you trying to install the slave on a VPS?


nope master = vps

slave = dedicated server 

it was working when i tried boeth on the same dedicated server but 2 updates ago caused a issue ware it currupetd the webserver so to make it easire to recover the master i just tried to put it on a vps.

but slave is on a dedicated server default install and all keys copied right.


----------



## MartinD (Feb 12, 2014)

Please start using a spellcheck BEFORE you post!


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Please start using a spellcheck BEFORE you post!


i do use spellcheck


----------



## fisle (Feb 12, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> i do use spellcheck


Clearly it is another thing you're using wrong, then.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 12, 2014)

If you don't understand linux well enough to be able to debug SSH errors, perhaps you shouldn't be trying to provide hosting services to others in the first place.  Or do you seriously expect to be able to walk in here and get others to spend their time fixing your node when an abuser spikes CPU and tanks it?


----------



## MartinD (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you even linux bro?


Couldn't resist.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 12, 2014)

@mtwiscool Try generating a SSH key again yourself and using that. Also make sure the public half of the keypair is properly put in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and that the permissions are correct.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 13, 2014)

checked keys and if you put an invalided one in it won't connect but the one generated does.

but it seams to connect to ssh but no talk to oprnvz but openvz works.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 13, 2014)

this is strange i made a vps and it works fully but the server is marked down.

and i checked logs and its connecting.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you @Magiobiwan it is now working 

the server down error fixed it self.

and all is working.


----------



## BlueVM (Feb 13, 2014)

It sounds like Magiobiwan was able to help you out... I don't know why I wasn't flagged on the thread otherwise I would have been here to help sooner.

The status display doesn't rely on php files being on the slave anymore...

Support wise I was replying to your posts on the forum, but generally speaking if you're having issues IRC is a fast way to get support. No software works perfectly and while you did have some issues getting it to work those weren't bugs... let me know if you need any further help.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 14, 2014)

BlueVM said:


> It sounds like Magiobiwan was able to help you out... I don't know why I wasn't flagged on the thread otherwise I would have been here to help sooner.
> 
> The status display doesn't rely on php files being on the slave anymore...
> 
> Support wise I was replying to your posts on the forum, but generally speaking if you're having issues IRC is a fast way to get support. No software works perfectly and while you did have some issues getting it to work those weren't bugs... let me know if you need any further help.


i might post a updated install file that has some fixes within a few days if you want.


----------



## BlueVM (Feb 14, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> i might post a updated install file that has some fixes within a few days if you want.


Our github is always open to submissions.


----------

